# port missing



## nedry (Jul 13, 2017)

hi during a compile of xorg twm is a dependency and i keep getting twm port is missing:

```
root@bsdtestr2:/usr/ports/x11/xorg # make install clean

===>  Staging for xorg-7.7_3
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on package: xorg-apps>0 - not found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-apps-7.7_2 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-apps-7.7_2
===>  Patching for xorg-apps-7.7_2
===>  Configuring for xorg-apps-7.7_2
===>  Staging for xorg-apps-7.7_2
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: appres - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: bitmap - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: dga - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: iceauth - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: luit - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: mkfontdir - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: mkfontscale - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: sessreg - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: setxkbmap - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: smproxy - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: x11perf - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xauth - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xbacklight - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xcalc - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xcmsdb - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xconsole - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xcursorgen - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xdpyinfo - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xdriinfo - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xev - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xgamma - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xgc - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xhost - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xinput - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xkbcomp - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xkbevd - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xkbvleds - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xkill - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xlsatoms - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xlsclients - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xmodmap - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xpr - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xprop - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xrandr - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xrdb - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xrefresh - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xset - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xsetmode - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xsetroot - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xvinfo - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xwd - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xwininfo - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xwud - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: xmessage - found
===>   xorg-apps-7.7_2 depends on executable: twm - not found
===>   twm-1.0.9 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/app.
=> Attempting to fetch http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://xorg.mirrors.pair.com/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: transfer timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/xorg/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/xorg/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/x.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/x.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://artfiles.org/x.org/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://artfiles.org/x.org/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/x11/x.org/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/x11/x.org/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/X11/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/X11/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://mi.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/x.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://mi.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/x.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/X11/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: transfer timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.ircam.fr/pub/x.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: transfer timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.x.org/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.x.org/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.portal-to-web.de/pub/mirrors/x.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: transfer timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://x.cybermirror.org/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: transfer timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://x.europnews.de/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://x.europnews.de/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://xorg.mirror.solnet.ch/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://xorg.mirror.solnet.ch/pub/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.nl.leaseweb.net/xorg/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
fetch: http://mirror.nl.leaseweb.net/xorg/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirror.de.leaseweb.net/xorg/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2017)

I would check your local connection, because there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the site itself (at least not now):


```
peter@macron:/usr/ports/x11-wm/twm# make fetch
===>   twm-1.0.9 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/app.
=> Attempting to fetch http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2                             100% of  277 kB  251 kBps 00m01s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by twm-1.0.9 for building
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

nedry said:


> ```
> => Attempting to fetch http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
> fetch: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2: No error: 0
> => Attempting to fetch http://xorg.mirrors.pair.com/individual/app/twm-1.0.9.tar.bz2
> ...


Those are connection problems.


----------



## nedry (Jul 13, 2017)

its strange, I can ping successfully the internet on the FreeBSD box, but not download the files.


----------

